# hand grips...



## william (15 Dec 2004)

I looked at the physical fitness link and I want to know what hand grips are?

 What are they?


----------



## ab136 (15 Dec 2004)

just a device you hold in your hand to arms length-shoulder high.....then as you lower your arm you squeeze the two handles together on the device.  It measures your hand strength.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Da_man (15 Dec 2004)

yeah as long as your not very weak you wont fail


----------



## J0HN (15 Dec 2004)

oh,I thought it was something else...it doesent seem to bad


----------



## spenco (16 Dec 2004)

DO A SEARCH!!! This question has been asked and answered umpteen times before.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (16 Dec 2004)

it isnt very hard.Ive never seen anyone fail it.If you can pick up a bale of hey ,youll be fine =p


----------



## Mischiefz (16 Dec 2004)

hand grip was a joke, I was kinda worried about it thinking my grip was weak but hit 68 first hand and was told I passed lol....did second hand just to check and hit 67  ;D


----------



## william (16 Dec 2004)

Oh Ok,  thanks guys


----------



## J0HN (16 Dec 2004)

whats The pass 70 with the both hands combined ?


----------



## Baloo (16 Dec 2004)

70 combined, yes. When you can beat the test with one arm, you know it is far too easy...  :


----------



## Delta (15 Feb 2006)

I only scored 39 for each hand and I passed, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## MikeL (16 Feb 2006)

Delta you don't have to bring up a 2 year old thread just to say you passed a dinky test...  :

Stop searching for old threads an bringing them back up...


----------



## patt (16 Feb 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Delta you don't have to bring up a 2 year old thread just to say you passed a dinky test...  :
> 
> Stop searching for old threads an bringing them back up...


no then people might just start new topics about the same thing! maybe he should of added something more then just "i passed"


----------



## MikeL (16 Feb 2006)

Xfire said:
			
		

> no then people might just start new topics about the same thing! maybe he should of added something more then just "i passed"


What's your point?
If people have a question regarding the grip test this thread will come up on a search, no need to have someone bring back this thread an other old ones to the front page for no reason.


----------



## Chauhan (16 Feb 2006)

You need a minimum of 75 on the grip test.. How did u pass with a 39?


----------



## 3aXap (17 Feb 2006)

he means 39 on each arm. they add them up


----------



## Tyrone_88 (17 Feb 2006)

Is That 70 in pounds or Kilos?


----------



## patt (17 Feb 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> Is That 70 in pounds or Kilos?


Kilos, 70kg =154lbs


----------



## Guy. E (17 Feb 2006)

the last time i took it (ive done quite a few times), the PERT guy guy had me hold my arms straight down by my sides and squeese.

all i remeber is the needle pointed straight up when i was done each time each hand...

whats that worth?


----------



## Chauhan (17 Feb 2006)

It's like a speed-o-meter in a car..There are numbers all around it like a scale read it


----------



## punkd (17 Feb 2006)

http://www.bigsteel.iwarp.com/Articles2/Grip_Strength/Baseline_Hydraulic_Hand_Dynamometer.JPG

that is what you squeeze. Im not a big guy by any means and I got 54/52 on it.


And I believe you need 75kg combined. You get 2 trys per hand.


----------

